# ABS not working, Vag-Com scan showing 01130 and 16352 faults



## skibi (Feb 18, 2007)

My '09 mk5 GTI has ABS problems. During hard braking will trigger ABS/Brake/traction-stability lights. 
I did the scan with Vag-com and this is what it shows:

Thursday,07,February,2013,09:48:13:05499
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.5
Data version: 20121222



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Control Module Part Number: 1K0 907 379 AD HW: 1K0 907 379 AD
Component and/or Version: ESP MK60EC1 H35 0106
Software Coding: 113B600D492500FE880D06EC921A00413000
Work Shop Code: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 74ECC704D7AE54B8354
2 Faults Found:

01130 - ABS Operation 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 4
Reset counter: 53
Mileage: 193822 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Count: 4416
Count: 0
Count: 4608
Count: 125
Count: 49188
Count: 62702
Count: 0
Count: 0

16352 - Control Module - Electrical Error 
014 - Defective - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101110
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 5
Reset counter: 53
Mileage: 195995 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Count: 17472
Count: 32768
Count: 12800
Count: 96
Count: 48923
Count: 0
Count: 0
Count: 4352

I thought a had a problem with one of the ABS sensors but don't see any indication.
Please Help!!!


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

That doesn't look good. Check the wiring and connector to the abs control.


----------



## franz131 (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm having the same issue with my '08 A3, I was hoping there'd be some info here.


----------



## skibi (Feb 18, 2007)

franz131 said:


> I'm having the same issue with my '08 A3, I was hoping there'd be some info here.


So far common opinion is towards bad ABS module.....
Check my other thread on Vag-Com forum :http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5954115-New-to-Vag-com...how-to-check-ABS-sensors


----------



## Rsq82020! (Aug 12, 2020)

Abs control module is faulty


----------

